# ECHO 12-30



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Goldenrod and myself had a great day at Echo. Man the reservoir is down and its a long trek out to the ice and even longer on the way out. Lots of folks did the mountain goat thing and went down the rocks at the dam...my days of doing that routine are over. We headed out from the marina northwest towards the dam, but not too far. Fished in 27 feet of water. 6 to 9 holes drilled. I drilled three but caught all of my fish out of the first hole. 6 inches of ice with a thin layer of snow and a thin layer of slush in spots. The fishing wasn't fast between us we caught 7 perch and 2 bows. The bows were 16". The perch ran between 8-11 inches. Man, I was so happy to be in perch of that size. I took all of the perch home and tried a new chowder recipe, Lake Erie Perch Chowder. It includes kielbasa, dill, sour cream, marjoram. Google it. This is one great recipe. i was going to make my usual Cajun flavored chowder but found this recipe instead.[attachment=1:5rjbamkv]IMG_1842_a.gif[/attachment:5rjbamkv]
The strange thing about the perch fishing is that there was a wait between each one caught. There was no fast action. No dropping the line back down and catching a follow-up reward.
[attachment=0:5rjbamkv]IMG_1841.gif[/attachment:5rjbamkv]
There were also a few bows that got away...one right at the hole.
It was worth the trip. Last year when I fished Echo I did not see any perch action.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Catch 22, good for you on the trip to Echo. I've not heard anything good about it this year and I'm glad I finally did. I have never fished it and probably never will (I just have other places I prefer for some weird reason), but I am glad that one more lake is open enough for hard decking!!! I am glad to see some decent perch come up from out of there as well.
Good on ya......


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

How do you catch perch up there? I fished the rocks last time, and only caught a few medium sized rainbows?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

+1 on the mountain goat and sherpa assistance...we too just can't hang...but as I say fish are over a body of water and you're very nice Perch prove that...glad to see Echo may be on the rebound for nicer Perch...past season like 4-5 years ago Perch fishing was awesome at Echo...curious if the low water providing more concentration of fish in lower water we'll see more nice Perch caught...again super job on the Perch...nice to see some bigger Perch...


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

For the perch fish the middle and pay attention to the bottom.


----------

